# Quarz gesucht!



## galdasc (22. November 2002)

hi

sorry, dass ich das hier posten muss, aber es geht um ein "spezial" quarz. ich kenne leider keinen versand bzw. kein geschäft, dass so ein quarz verkauft. es handelt sich um ein 29 MHz quarz...falls jemand irgendwann einmal zufällig ein versandhaus o.ä. gesehen hat, die so ein quarz in ihrem sortiment haben ==>BITTE MELDE DICH!;-)

thx

bye


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. November 2002)

Was für Anforderungen hast du an den Quarz?
Möglicherweise tuts auch ein Anderer in Verbindung mit Frequenzmultiplikation?


Wenn nicht - frag mal in de.sci.electronics; MaWin weis sicher etwas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. November 2002)

http://home.swipnet.se/alfakom/krist_1.htm

Evtl. wirst Du das was...


Tippe ich richtig auf Quarz für Funkgerät?


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

Das sind aber Kristalle mit 455kHz, die MHz-Spalte gibt nur an auf welcher Frequenz ein richtig eingestelltes  Empfangs-(RX) oder Sende(TX)gerät arbeitet wenn man den Quarz verwendet.
Mir fällt auch ad hoc kein (legales) Funkgerät ein das eine MF (diese muss der Quarz haben) um die 29MHz verwendet.


----------



## galdasc (26. November 2002)

hi

danke euch, aber es handelt sich nicht um funk, sondern ich brauche das quarz für pc-hardware, d.h. für ein modem. ich möchte mein quarz aus meinem alten modem ausbauen und ein neues einsetzen, in der hoffnung, dass es wieder funktioniert :-O Und in meinem modem ist ein 29 MHz quarz drin.

danke

bye


----------



## Robert Martinu (26. November 2002)

Steht auf dem Quarz irgendeine Typbezeichnung/Herstellercode oder so?

Wenn du Pech hast ists eine Spezialanfertigung :-( 


Bist du sicher das der Quarz kaputt ist? An sich sind die Dinger recht robust, wenn er nicht mehr schwingt kann auch ein anderes Bauteil aus der Umgebung den Geist aufgegeben haben.


----------



## galdasc (27. November 2002)

ich hab keine ahnung von quarzen u.ä. Mir wurde bloß gesagt, es sei kaputt, also definitiv kann ich nichts sagen, sry.

die aufschrift auf dem wuarz poste ich ein andermal, ich muss es erst wieder ausbauen.

danke!

bye


----------

